
Ask HN: What is the best distraction blocker? - Jefro118
I can&#x27;t avoid spending a lot of time in my browser for the sake of work. Sometimes I can focus fine but on other days I find myself getting frequently distracted. I was using inmotion.app until recently but they seem to have reduced their number of users and removed the free tier (annoyingly, without telling me).<p>What&#x27;s the best distraction blocker or other technique you&#x27;ve used?
======
x87678r
I'm starting to think its impossible except to fully unplug from the internet
for a few hours at a time. Sure you might not have docs or stack overflow but
its probably still a big improvement.

The only other thing I suggest is to limit hours. If I try to do 12 hours a
day I quickly end up wasting time. If I do 8 hours or less, I'm itching to get
started and actually get more done.

------
f_allwein
I had some good success with [https://freedom.to/](https://freedom.to/) .

Or conversely, the Pomodoro technique for better focus.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique)

------
gnatman
I've been using intention

[https://www.getintention.com/](https://www.getintention.com/)

------
phekunde
This is what I use:
[https://switchoff.neocities.org](https://switchoff.neocities.org)

Gets the job done.

------
sgillen
I just have a list of sites I want blocked in /etc/hosts , just rerouted each
entry to local host:

www.reddit.com 127.0.0.1

------
kleer001
An existential crisis worked for me.

------
random21
I use satoshis to measure the amount of value I burn every second.

------
mrwnmonm
The beach

